# stores in orange county, CA



## songrako (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi 

Just wondering if you guys can suggest good stores in the Orange County, CA area. There was a really good one on Lincoln and Beach Blvd (buena park area?) where they had nice aquatic plant display tanks but I think it changed owners or something.

I am particularly looking for place to buy power compact lighting.

Thanks
Song


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/scape/6495-lfs-list.html


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Song, I don't think you'll find many LFS's that will have decent compact lighting. Most LFS's I've been to don't specially cater to planted tanks, and as a result, only carry regular flourescent bulbs/fixtures.

www.hellolights.com is in California and their prices are great. The shipping will only take a day even with ground, so you might be better off ordering online.

If you don't want to do that though, the link guppy left should help you out.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I ordered a light from marinedepot.com recently. They're based in Orange County, but shipping's free above $195 (I think) and they eat the tax. This turned out to be a great deal.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Pacific Reef 18926 Brookhurst St in Fountain Valley would be my recommendation. They do not cater specifically to planted tanks but they do cater to reef tanks which require high light. I got my CF lights there and they changed the actinic light out for a white light (free swap). If I had not stoped them they would have had the thing mounted to my canopy before I left the store.

Very friendly staff and they do have 2 good looking planted tanks. One maybe 90g and the other a 3g nano. They have a fair plant selection most of the time and if there is a plant or fish that you want they are more than happy to try and get some.

Hope this helps,
dale


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

John P. said:


> I ordered a light from marinedepot.com recently. They're based in Orange County, but shipping's free above $195 (I think) and they eat the tax. This turned out to be a great deal.


You can also will-call items at marine depot for free, it is really quick and painless to go pick up items there and I recently bought a 40w PC retrofit kit there. Will-call is available Monday-Thursday and you need to order your item a few hours before you go and pick it up so they will have it ready. There is more info on the website or you can call them if you need more information.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

erijnal said:


> www.hellolights.com is in California and their prices are great. The shipping will only take a day even with ground, so you might be better off ordering online.


These guys are also happy to do will call orders - they're located in Orange off of the 57.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I have gotten some really killer deals on PC bulbs at hellolights before, I seem to see more of the good deals with the square as opposed to straight pins. Just wanted to add that, anyone else seen better prices on the square pin config?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I just order some lights from reefgeek.com
They do will call as well. Great service and they even gave me a discount that I didn't even notice until after i left. =p


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If you have a canopy alread, and don't mind getting out the screwdriver, Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits has the best DIY PC lights in the hobby (it is all in the reflector). Good service, good price. The kits instructions are really easy to follow (I have boughten 4 kits)


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Yea, i've bought two kits from them before. Great stuff, it's just I wanted to run two temp bulbs and avoid having dead spots on a 20standard, so i went with a tek light retrofit.


----------

